# wyciastkować = odwieść od pieczenia ciasta



## Baltic Sea

Dobry wieczór wszystkim!

Chciałbym sie was spytać jak po angielsku wyrazić czasownik "wyciastkować" = odwieść od pieczenia ciasta.

Przeanalizujmy scenkę po angielsku!

A: Uncle James is coming to see us on Friday.
B: Great!
A: There are no sweets left at home and you know that he has a sweet tooth.
B: Yes, I do. Why not make cheese cake, then? You know I am good at baking cakes.
A: You are but that's out of the question. *I am going to dissuade you from baking cake*.


*I am going to persuade you against baking cake*.
*I am going to persuade you not to bake cake*.
*I am going to rid/clean/clear your mind of the idea of baking cake*.
*I am going to get/knock out of your head the idea of baking cake*.


Źródło: Moja wyobraźnia. Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

Hello, Baltic I like your neologism "wyciastkowac" although you may get some frowns from more conservative Polish speakers. _I am going to talk you out of this idea_, perhaps or _persuade you not to bake it _sound fine.


----------



## NotNow

The only sentence with acceptable grammar is the second one.  However, it needs an indefinite article. 

I am going to persuade you not to bake *a* cake.
A native speaker would not use the others.


----------



## dreamlike

I will make you give up the idea of baking a cake - which is a long-winded way of saying it.


----------



## rzrz

Out of curiosity, what would be the imperfective form of "wyciastkować" if such a verb really existed?


----------



## dreamlike

wyciastkowałem, but I'm not familiar with the word, so most likely, I would not understand it.


----------



## rzrz

Thanks, but I meant what would the corresponding imperfective verb be. However, from your reply it seems that "wyciastkować" would actually be the imperfective form, so what would the perfective form be? (I'm just interested in how _invented _Polish verbs are formed in both aspects).


----------



## LilianaB

_Ciastkować_, would be the imperfective -- infinitive form.


----------



## rzrz

Ah okay, so "wyciastkować" with the "wy" prefix would be a perfective form then? I've noticed that sometimes when a prefix is added to an imperfective verb, the resulting perfective verb also has a corresponding imperfective form with the same prefix. For example:

pytać - imperfective
zapytać - perfective, zapytywać - imperfective

I'm interested in how these imperfective forms with a prefix are formed (seeing as they don't exist by themselves).

Sorry to go off-topic, btw.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. Sorry, but I cannot answer these questions.


----------



## marco_2

rzrz said:


> Ah okay, so "wyciastkować" with the "wy" prefix would be a perfective form then? I've noticed that sometimes when a prefix is added to an imperfective verb, the resulting perfective verb also has a corresponding imperfective form with the same prefix. For example:
> 
> pytać - imperfective
> zapytać - perfective, zapytywać - imperfective
> 
> I'm interested in how these imperfective forms with a prefix are formed (seeing as they don't exist by themselves).
> 
> Sorry to go off-topic, btw.



*Wyciastkowywać*, but, as it's been said before, the verb is a neologism.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Rzrz. I think _wyciastkować_ will be more like _overwhelm with cookies_, like _overwhelm with kisses_, sort of. _To talk somebody out of baking cookies_ or _eating them_ should be more like _odciastkować lub odciastrzyć_. Like, _odwykać_, _cookie_ _therapy_ or _rehab_ kind of. This is all experimental, theoretical Polish -- Polish Nouveau.

As for the imperfective forms with prefixes, not all verbs form them even the verbs that have perfective forms created through agglutination - adding a prefix. It is all more based on convention in Polish, I think. Who knows in fact why the verbs behave this way.


----------



## rzrz

Dziękuję Liliana, twoje wyjaśnienie jest dla mnie bardzo przydatne. Dzięki również Marco, i przepraszam Baltic za "porwanie" wątku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Baltic Sea said:


> Dobry wieczór wszystkim!
> 
> Chciałbym sie was spytać jak po angielsku wyrazić czasownik "wyciastkować" = odwieść od pieczenia ciasta.
> 
> Przeanalizujmy scenkę po angielsku!
> 
> A: Uncle James is coming to see us on Friday.
> B: Great!
> A: There are no sweets left at home and you know that he has a sweet tooth.
> B: Yes, I do. Why not make cheese cake, then? You know I am good at baking cakes.
> A: You are but that's out of the question. *I am going to dissuade you from baking cake*.
> 
> 
> *I am going to persuade you against baking cake*.
> *I am going to persuade you not to bake cake*.
> *I am going to rid/clean/clear your mind of the idea of baking cake*.
> *I am going to get/knock out of your head the idea of baking cake*.
> 
> 
> Źródło: Moja wyobraźnia. Dziękuję.



To jest na razie Twój idiolekt, a nie język polski. Ten neologizm jest zresztą niezbyt udany, nie widzę w nim żadnej logiki, która pomogłaby komukolwiek domyślić się znaczenia.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Zgadza się. Mogę powiedzieć, że jest to nasz domowy i rodzinny slang i nie wstydzę się, bo nie ma w tym nic złego ani obraźliwego, tylko nieszkodliwie zabawnego.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Rzrz. I think _wyciastkować_ will be more like _overwhelm with cookies_, like _overwhelm with kisses_, sort of. _To talk somebody out of baking cookies_ or _eating them_ should be more like _odciastkować lub odciastrzyć_. Like, _odwykać_, _cookie_ _therapy_ or _rehab_ kind of. This is all experimental, theoretical Polish -- Polish Nouveau.



I fully concur, I wanted to make the same point


----------

